# Learning languages



## Bot (Jan 12, 2008)

Hola a todos (Hello all)

Ive been learning spanish for 6 months now and have moved onto German, 6 months on ill move onto Mandarin :banana 

i find it calm, soothing and ultimately fun

I perhaps will use this thread to update day to day what i have learned and so as to show myself how much progress ive made, also because it was a blog which got me interested in languages as i saw how progressively, even though little steps are taken each day, that in no time you can become a conversationalist. One of the main things that turns people off about languages is its complexity, its a mountain and it looks very steep, however in the languages i have learned thus (french, Spanish) after you get passed the initial scare they are very easy and very formulative.

I shall be using Michelle Thomas as i have doen for spanish, a series of audio programmes which are both informative and fun, requiring no homework or note taking (though i take notes because i find it helps me to read them before sleep)

Anyway hope this interests you

So far i have learned

Day 1

There is no "th" sound in german
The letter "v" sounds like an "f"
The letter "w" sounds like a "v"

The word for What = Was (prounced vas)
Water = Waser (Vaser)

Verbs usually always end with an "n" at the end
i.e to 
drink = trinken
eat = essen

Do you want is "Wollen sie (Vollen see) which also means "Will you"

Do you want to drink? = Wollen sie trinken?
What do you want to drink? = Was Wollen sie trinken?

To do = tun
What do you want to do? = Was wollen sie tun?

to come = Kommen, such as Wilkommen, welcome


----------



## Bot (Jan 12, 2008)

Day 2

With me = Mit (With) Mir (Me)

Do you want to come with me? Wollen sie mit mir kommen?

Notice that kommen is at the end, this is because in german, when there are two verbs in a sentence the second verb always goes at the end of the sentence.

Today = Heute (Hoyte)
Do you want to come with me today? = Wollen sie mit mir heute kommen? or alternately Wollen sie heute mit mir kommen?

Evening = abend (abent, emphasis on the "t")
This evening = Heute abend (Today evening)
Do you want to come with me this evening? = Wollen sie heute abent mit mir kommen?

What would you like to eat? = Was wollen sie essen?

To be = sein (zine)
When = Wann (van)
Here= Hire (Here)
When do you want to be here? Wan wollen sie hire sein

Can you? - Konnen sie (Kernan)
Can you come with me? = Konne sie mit mir kommen

Yes = ya
No = nein

to see = Sehen (Zane)


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Good luck mate i'm doing the same thing.
Currently learning japanese


----------



## Bot (Jan 12, 2008)

How long you been doing it? Also which type (i believe there are two if im not mistaken)?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck Bot with learning langauges

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Bot (Jan 12, 2008)

Many thanks, taken 2 days off because of other commitments but ill be getting back to it tonight  maybe in a couple of minutes, ill update then


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

There's only one japanese language but the thing is they use 3 different type of writing...I've been at it for 6 months it's quite hard but surely an slowly i've started to contruct phrases.


----------



## Bot (Jan 12, 2008)

This is crap got a nasty virus so no learning, i can feel what i have learned seeping out of me aswell


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

:nw



Bot said:


> Ive been learning spanish for 6 months now and have moved onto German, 6 months on ill move onto Mandarin :banana


¡Me encanta el español! I've been learning Spanish for a few years (I still suck though, lol), and I really love it. I've been taking intro German (I took the first half of the course in 2006 and I'm currently taking the second half) myself, andI recently started studying the tiniest bit of Scottish Gaelic. Mandarin would be great but it would be too hard for me. :sigh I have a friend who speaks it.



> i find it calm, soothing and ultimately fun


It's just amazing!!

¡Espero que te sientas mejor pronto!


----------



## Bot (Jan 12, 2008)

Scottish Gaelic, you have my good wishes 

With german i do recommend the Michelle Thomas series, very easy and very fun, in fact i often find myself reciting the phrases over and over again....people look at me weird

Still snowed under with this virus though  so poorly at the moment. We get one every year in the U.k called the novovirus, spreads like wildfire i think they said 1 in 4 get it and you have to stay away from others for 10 days from it starting so as not to contaminate them. Apparently ive got another 3 to 4 days of this aswell 

Ah well


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kanashi said:


> There's only one japanese language but the thing is they use 3 different type of writing...I've been at it for 6 months it's quite hard but surely an slowly i've started to contruct phrases.


i took japanese for a year. kanji is the hardest writing to learn. i never got to that though. i know how to say a few thing in japanese.

i know:
english
spanish
and a little bit of japanese.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????


huh?


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck with German. I took it for a couple years in HS, and I want to _really_ learn it now. Learning languages is fun.


----------



## Bot (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, sorry no updates but ive been really really ill :S

Tomorrow (its 2am here) im gonna get learning again and post updates

I think ive forgotten what i had learned though  got to get back into it


----------

